# My Name Is Earl



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 11, 2013)

So I recently started watching this show. I have to admit, it is reeeally funny.

I'll be honest, Jaime Pressley is really hot, but dammit she is really funny in the show. With her two kids one white, one black, she threatens them when they're being bad, "You two better behave or else I'ma slap you two so hard you'll switch colors!"

It might be stupid humor to some, but it's funny. Anybody else like the show?


----------



## InuYasha (Mar 11, 2013)

Was one of my favorites at one point in time,yeah Jaime isn't bad as far as looks go but I prefer Nadine Velazquez...


----------



## falconcrest (Mar 11, 2013)

Earl had to die... oh sorry saw the name earl and it reminded of of a dixie chicks song,lol


----------



## DJPlace (Mar 11, 2013)

i sort of recall it.. but not quite.... i also kinda recall Greg the Bunny.


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 11, 2013)

I loved the series, shame they cancelled it without concluding what happened with everything.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Mar 11, 2013)

Hadrian said:


> I loved the series, shame they cancelled it without concluding what happened with everything.


 
The person who created My name is earl also created the show Raising Hope. In Raising Hope they have a brief nod to My Name is Earl in I think either a news report or news paper article saying about how a man has completed his "list". Although this isn't really helpful regarding the loose ends in my name is earl that never got tied up at least we know Earl completed his list. But I must admit they could have at least ordered another 8-10 episodes to end the show.


----------



## wolfmanz51 (Mar 11, 2013)

I watched the whole series and loved every episode.


----------



## signz (Mar 11, 2013)

Watched and really loved it. I was quite sad when it ended, would have wished to watch at least 1 or 2 more seasons.
Also, damn. I was surprised when I saw that the actor of Earl played Dave in the Chipmunks Movies.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 11, 2013)

I got it for someone else and thought why not as I had nothing else to do. Not half bad actually, better than most non HBO/showtime, non animated US comedy, but I did not bother with the final series for some reason.



SignZ said:


> Also, damn. I was surprised when I saw that the actor of Earl played Dave in the Chipmunks Movies.



If that did it for you know the guy was also a legendary professional skateboarder at one point.


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 11, 2013)

SignZ said:


> Also, damn. I was surprised when I saw that the actor of Earl played Dave in the Chipmunks Movies.


It was kinda like with Bill Murray, he started only doing indie films by well respected directors and writers and then...did two Garfield movies, obviously those two probably paid more than the others!

I think Jason Lee just got more well known for doing ...Earl and got offered some parts and couldn't say no to the cash. He seems to only get crap now and he's doing Alvin & the Chipmunks: Fun on the Moon this year. I guess he's waiting for Clerks III to start so he can do something decent.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 11, 2013)

Hadrian said:


> I loved the series, shame they cancelled it without concluding what happened with everything.


 
I wish companies would like do one last show for shows to just give us some closure. Like Heroes, or FlashForward, or My Name is Earl. Just make it a 1 hour special.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 11, 2013)

I will give credit where it is due ShadowSoldier you do keep up with that flashforward stuff- I thought it was a fairly forgettable show myself and it utterly failed to get me to invest in it.

That said plenty of shows have got specials, films, cartoons, novels, comics and more (especially in cases of shows taken off the air with shows remaining) to help conclude their stories. It does seem to happen far more often for sci fi and comedy, admittedly that would rather happily cover your little list mind you, and it might be slightly more common outside North American shows but it is anything but unheard of. Now the quality of most of those conclusions is a different matter entirely (rarely on par with a good episode of the show it spawned from would be my assessment).


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 11, 2013)

Last I heard both Jason Lee & Greg Garcia were in talks of doing a TV movie or even releasing it online but that was early last year and nothing was said since. They could have had another series elsewhere but they said it couldn't be done without "seriously undermining the artistic integrity of the show".


----------



## Gahars (Mar 11, 2013)

Any show that gives Jason Lee a chance to, well, _be_ is fine with me - the fact that the show itself was really good makes it all the better.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 15, 2013)

I remember way back when thinking it would be funny. I guess i just lost track of it, i should try it again.


----------

